# Another guess this wood for a prize!



## kfuknives

Ok, so the last one wasn't hard enough for TNHunter. First person that can identify this one also gets a small flat rate box of stuff.
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012163.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012161.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012162.jpg


----------



## DKMD

Looks like curly mango!


----------



## kfuknives

Nope! Nice guess though. I will say that this wood is really hard and polishes up real nice. This is the only piece I have ever seen or used and I had not even heard of it before I found it. There isn't even much on it when I googled it.


----------



## Twig Man

quilted persimmion or sapele


----------



## BangleGuy

Looks like the Rebuilds Silly Oak... Which I am coveting!


----------



## kfuknives

Great guess with the sapele twigman. It does look like that grain but thats not it.


----------



## The_Architect_23

Hornbeam?!


----------



## tnhunter

Curly marri???


----------



## kfuknives

No one has gotten it yet! I think Ive stumped you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't worry, I was stumped as well. Ill give it a little longer.


----------



## Twig Man

I dont know if we can have more than one guess but it looks like some type of mahogany or maybe chechen:dunno:


----------



## kfuknives

Alright, nobody has gotten it yet. Ill give out a hint, its a Central American/Brazilian wood. It rates at 1290 hardness. It has nine letters in its common name!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Now he is just messing with us - a basillion kinds of wood and there is probably one tree in chile.  Cool wood-If you have not noticed by my answer-I have no clue................


----------



## BangleGuy

Ok, so I looked on the Janka scale and only saw Brazilian Eucalyptus. Is it a curly variety of Braz. Euc?


----------



## Twig Man

afromosia final answer


----------



## kfuknives

It starts with m!


----------



## Mr.Hunt

you sure got me stumped.


----------



## DKMD

Manilkara?


----------



## Mr.Hunt

manzanita????


----------



## Twig Man

Makarati


----------



## kfuknives

nope!


----------



## BurlsorBust

Machiche? Just saw some at a lumber yard a while back.


----------



## pinky

BurlsorBust said:


> Machiche? Just saw some at a lumber yard a while back.



macadamia


----------



## phinds

muirataua, also known as Brazilian satinwood


----------



## Kevin

Macadamia is 2300 on the Janka. 

This is a puzzler. You're sure the Janka is correct, and you're saying the "common" name starts with an 'm' not the scientific name? 

Because if you found it on a Janka scale it shouldn't be _extremely _rare anyway.


----------



## pinky

pinky said:


> BurlsorBust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machiche? Just saw some at a lumber yard a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macadamia
Click to expand...



marginata for a 2nd guess


----------



## The_Architect_23

mirindiba! FTW


----------



## Kevin

The_Architect_23 said:


> mirindiba! FTW



+1

You nailed it I think.


----------



## kfuknives

Ding ding ding! You got it Architect! Shoot me a pm with your address and Ill get a box out to you along with tn hunters tomorrow.


----------



## The_Architect_23

Yippe!


----------



## phinds

kfuknives said:


> Ding ding ding! You got it Architect! Shoot me a pm with your address and Ill get a box out to you along with tn hunters tomorrow.



Actually, that's just another name for the wood I posted. It's all Brazilian satinwood. Perhaps I should have posted the botanical name to be more specific.

It's Terminalia amazonia

other common names include:

aceituno (venezuela)
adamaram (french guiana)
alamendro
alasuhabu (guyana)
almendro (belize, honduras, mexico)
amarillo (argentina, costa rica, panama)
amarillo carabazuelo (panama)
amarillo caraqueno (venezuela)
amarillo carruajero (venezuela)
amarillo del rio (uruguay)
amarillo pijua (venezuela)
amarillo real (panama, venezuela)
amarillo solido (venezuela)
amarillon (costa rica)
anangostii (guyana)
araca (brazil)
araca d'agua (brazil)
arispin (venezuela)
aromilla (west indies)
arpino (venezuela)
boesi-amandra (surinam)
bolador (el salvador, guatemala, honduras)
broad-leaf (jamaica)
bullywood (belize)
canolte (mexico)
canshan (mexico)
canxan (guatemala)
canxun (guatemala)
carabazuelo, amarillo
carboncillo (panama)
cashan (mexico)
chasemuch
chicharro (venezuela)
chicharron (cuba)
chicharron amarillo (cuba)
chicharron de monte (cuba)
chicharron prieto (cuba)
cinzeiro (brazil)
cochun (mexico)
coffee mortar (guyana, trinidad, venezuela)
cortes amarillo (mexico)
cuiarana (brazil)
cumbillo
esemi
fujadi (guyana)
fukadi (guyana, trinidad)
ginja hoehoe (surinam)
guaba (honduras)
guabillo
guacharaco (brazil)
guatuso
guavabillo (honduras)
guayabi (argentina)
guayabi amarillo (argentina)
guayabi-re (argentina)
guayabi-saiyu (argentina)
guayabillo (guatemala, honduras, venezuela)
guayabito (venezuela)
guayabo (costa rica, guatemala, honduras, mexico, venezuela)
guayabo bolador (guatemala, venezuela)
guayabo de montana (panama)
guayabo guacharaco
guayabo leon (colombia)
guayabon (costa rica)
guayo (cuba)
iginsa (honduras)
jakoenepele (surinam)
jucarillo (cuba)
k'anzaan (mexico)
karalawai (surinam)
kung
kwai (guyana)
langoussi (french guiana)
lanza (argentina)
lapachillo (argentina)
leon, guayabo
limba, white
macastillo (west indies)
mapurite blanco (venezuela)
mashipe (ecuador)
matora (guyana)
membrillo (honduras)
merendiba (brazil)
mirindiba
monteclaro
nacastillo
nagosse (french guiana)
nagossi (french guiana)
naharu (guyana)
nangocy (french guiana)
naranjo (guatemala, honduras)
nargusta (belize, trinidad, venezuela)
negro, pardillo
nispero (venezuela)
nogal amarillo
olive, white (south america)
oliver, white
olivier (trinidad, venezuela)
olivier mangue (trinidad)
olivier, white
palo amarillo (paraguay, venezuela)
palo prieto (colombia)
pardillo amarillo (venezuela)
pardillo negro (venezuela)
pata de danto (trinidad)
pau mulata branco (brazil)
pau mulato branco (brazil)
pau-mulato brancho
poirier (trinidad)
pucte (mexico)
querebere (venezuela)
rifari (peru)
roble (ecuador)
roble amarillo (ecuador)
roble coral (costa rica)
roble de esmeraldas (trinidad)
roble de savana (costa rica)
sacha chamiza (peru)
sarandi amarillo (uruguay)
shapana (peru)
sombrerete (mexico)
surra (costa rica)
tamarotan (guyana)
tanibouca (french guiana)
tanimbuca
tepesuchil (mexico)
tilautaea
verdolago
volador (el salvador, guatemala, honduras)
white oliver (trinidad)
white olivier (belize, trinidad)
yumbin (ecuador)
yumbingue (ecuador)


----------



## davduckman2010

dam you should get a box just for typeing all that pm duckman get a chunk of chestnut :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## kfuknives

Dang, thats alot of names! I wasn't familiar with that name which is why I didn't catch it. Shoot me a pm with your address and you get one too!





phinds said:


> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding! You got it Architect! Shoot me a pm with your address and Ill get a box out to you along with tn hunters tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's just another name for the wood I posted. It's all Brazilian satinwood. Perhaps I should have posted the botanical name to be more specific.
> 
> It's Terminalia amazonia
> 
> other common names include:
> 
> aceituno (venezuela)
> adamaram (french guiana)
> alamendro
> alasuhabu (guyana)
> almendro (belize, honduras, mexico)
> amarillo (argentina, costa rica, panama)
> amarillo carabazuelo (panama)
> amarillo caraqueno (venezuela)
> amarillo carruajero (venezuela)
> amarillo del rio (uruguay)
> amarillo pijua (venezuela)
> amarillo real (panama, venezuela)
> amarillo solido (venezuela)
> amarillon (costa rica)
> anangostii (guyana)
> araca (brazil)
> araca d'agua (brazil)
> arispin (venezuela)
> aromilla (west indies)
> arpino (venezuela)
> boesi-amandra (surinam)
> bolador (el salvador, guatemala, honduras)
> broad-leaf (jamaica)
> bullywood (belize)
> canolte (mexico)
> canshan (mexico)
> canxan (guatemala)
> canxun (guatemala)
> carabazuelo, amarillo
> carboncillo (panama)
> cashan (mexico)
> chasemuch
> chicharro (venezuela)
> chicharron (cuba)
> chicharron amarillo (cuba)
> chicharron de monte (cuba)
> chicharron prieto (cuba)
> cinzeiro (brazil)
> cochun (mexico)
> coffee mortar (guyana, trinidad, venezuela)
> cortes amarillo (mexico)
> cuiarana (brazil)
> cumbillo
> esemi
> fujadi (guyana)
> fukadi (guyana, trinidad)
> ginja hoehoe (surinam)
> guaba (honduras)
> guabillo
> guacharaco (brazil)
> guatuso
> guavabillo (honduras)
> guayabi (argentina)
> guayabi amarillo (argentina)
> guayabi-re (argentina)
> guayabi-saiyu (argentina)
> guayabillo (guatemala, honduras, venezuela)
> guayabito (venezuela)
> guayabo (costa rica, guatemala, honduras, mexico, venezuela)
> guayabo bolador (guatemala, venezuela)
> guayabo de montana (panama)
> guayabo guacharaco
> guayabo leon (colombia)
> guayabon (costa rica)
> guayo (cuba)
> iginsa (honduras)
> jakoenepele (surinam)
> jucarillo (cuba)
> k'anzaan (mexico)
> karalawai (surinam)
> kung
> kwai (guyana)
> langoussi (french guiana)
> lanza (argentina)
> lapachillo (argentina)
> leon, guayabo
> limba, white
> macastillo (west indies)
> mapurite blanco (venezuela)
> mashipe (ecuador)
> matora (guyana)
> membrillo (honduras)
> merendiba (brazil)
> mirindiba
> monteclaro
> nacastillo
> nagosse (french guiana)
> nagossi (french guiana)
> naharu (guyana)
> nangocy (french guiana)
> naranjo (guatemala, honduras)
> nargusta (belize, trinidad, venezuela)
> negro, pardillo
> nispero (venezuela)
> nogal amarillo
> olive, white (south america)
> oliver, white
> olivier (trinidad, venezuela)
> olivier mangue (trinidad)
> olivier, white
> palo amarillo (paraguay, venezuela)
> palo prieto (colombia)
> pardillo amarillo (venezuela)
> pardillo negro (venezuela)
> pata de danto (trinidad)
> pau mulata branco (brazil)
> pau mulato branco (brazil)
> pau-mulato brancho
> poirier (trinidad)
> pucte (mexico)
> querebere (venezuela)
> rifari (peru)
> roble (ecuador)
> roble amarillo (ecuador)
> roble coral (costa rica)
> roble de esmeraldas (trinidad)
> roble de savana (costa rica)
> sacha chamiza (peru)
> sarandi amarillo (uruguay)
> shapana (peru)
> sombrerete (mexico)
> surra (costa rica)
> tamarotan (guyana)
> tanibouca (french guiana)
> tanimbuca
> tepesuchil (mexico)
> tilautaea
> verdolago
> volador (el salvador, guatemala, honduras)
> white oliver (trinidad)
> white olivier (belize, trinidad)
> yumbin (ecuador)
> yumbingue (ecuador)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

Paul, come on. That's ridiculous. I guess this is one of those _".... baffle them with your bull$hit!"_ posts?


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Paul, come on. That's ridiculous. I guess this is one of those _".... baffle them with your bull$hit!"_ posts?



i got half way thourgh that had to go take a nap :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Paul, come on. That's ridiculous. I guess this is one of those _".... baffle them with your bull$hit!"_ posts?



Well, of COURSE it is ... what else would you expect from me?


----------



## phinds

Actually, I just did that post to show off what you to can have if you download my wood name database. It doesn't seem to install properly on Windows Vista but works ok on other Windows versions.

It's free and it's linked to off my main site.


----------



## The_Architect_23

well, not to stir up a ruckus,
but......
this is the page where i found my information:
http://news.ai/build/woods.html

which i cannot find the botanical name in the wood DB app.
( also i have vista ultimate X64 bit. just right click, properties, and run in compatibility mode for XP SP3 if having issues. I do not have any problems on my end tho )


Buchenavia capitata ---------

Yellow Sanders

Family: Combretaceae

Other Common Names: Granadillo (Puerto Rico), Almendro (Colombia), Amarillo, Olivo negro (Venezuela), Mirindiba, Periquiteira (Brazil).

Distribution: West Indies, Panama, and South America from Venezuela to French Guiana, Brazil, and Bolivia. Several related species are found in the Amazon region.

The Tree

Grows to a height of 60 to 80 ft and 2 to 4 ft in diameter; has rather large buttresses, but has good log form above them.

The Wood

General Characteristics: Heartwood yellowish brown when freshly cut becoming yellow to golden brown usually with a gray or olive hue upon exposure; sapwood light yellow brown. Grain more or less interlocked; texture medium to rather coarse; luster high; with faint spicy odor and mildly bitter taste when green.

Weight: Basic specific gravity (ovendry weight/green volume) 0.63; air-dry density 47 pcf.

Mechanical Properties: (2-in. standard)

Moisture content Bending strength Modulus of elasticity Maximum crushing 
strength
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psi 1,000 psi Psi 

Green (74) 10,050 1,460 5,130 12% 12,970 1,650 7,440



Janka side hardness averages 1,220 lb for air-dry wood. FPL toughness average for green and dry material is 123 in.-lb (5/8-in. specimen).

Drying and Shrinkage: Lumber air-seasons rapidly with only a very small amount of degrade in the form of slight bow and twist. This species also performed well in a solar dryer (5/4 stock). No kiln schedules are available. Shrinkage green to ovendry: radial 2.8%; tangential 5.7%; volumetric 8.6%. Very low values for a wood of this density.

Working Properties: The wood machines with moderate difficulty because of its hardness, but it produces good surfaces in all operations even though some tearing may result from irregular grain. Performs well in spindle carving. Easy to finish. Rated as fair in steam-bending characteristics.

Durability: Heartwood reported as fairly resistant to decay and to attack by termites and rated as very resistant to attack by dry-wood termites. The wood has little resistance to marine borers. The wood weathers well. Heartwood is relatively high in resistance to moisture absorption. Sapwood highly vulnerable to powder-post beetle attack.

Preservation: Sapwood treatability with oil- or water-based preservatives is rated very low; absorptions can be greatly improved by incising. Heartwood impermeable.

Uses: An attractive furniture wood and suggested for decking, planking, and framing in boat construction; exterior and interior flooring; decorative veneers; turning; wood tanks. The wood has many characteristics similar to white oak and teak. Additional Reading (45), (56), (65), (74)


----------



## phinds

Architecht, I notice that the wood you quoted is very hard with a Janka of 3,840. Seems like this is a different wood than the one pictured in this post. Brazilian satinwood doesn't get anywhere near that hard.

The name you posted is used for a lot of different species

buchenavia capitata
buchenavia viridiflora
glycydendron amazonicum
lafoensia glyptocarpa
terminalia amazonia


----------



## The_Architect_23

1220 is what i read, but frther investigation made me confused as to the authentic botanical name. Perhapse its just dumb luck and god said "let him have wood"
:rofl2:


----------



## kfuknives

I found my info on Woodworkerssource.com


----------



## phinds

kfuknives said:


> I found my info on Woodworkerssource.com



I think they are a reliable source, but one of the reasons I posted that long list of names is that even reliable vendors have to make a choice of what common name to use and often that choice is made by the particular foreign supplier that they deal with.

That's one reason I'm promoting my wood name database ... to give people some sense of how VERY messy it all is (in addition to providing a lot of information)


----------



## Kevin

kfuknives said:


> I found my info on Woodworkerssource.com



Is that where you got the Janka ranking?


----------



## kfuknives

Yeah, although I think I messed up and put 1290 instead of 1219. They list it at 1219



Kevin said:


> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my info on Woodworkerssource.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where you got the Janka ranking?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

kfuknives said:


> Yeah, although I think I messed up and put 1290 instead of 1219. They list it at 1219
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my info on Woodworkerssource.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where you got the Janka ranking?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow another thing learned today. I have never seen an odd Janka rating like 1219 they round up or down to an even number. Let's have the link for that!

Not that I don't believe you read that somewhere I certainly do, but I'd like to trace this one. I'm sort of a Janka snob. 99.99% of all Janka ratings cannot be traced to a credible source and I'd like to add this to my list to check out in "my spare time" lol.


----------



## kfuknives

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/show_numerical.php?wood=Buchenavia capitata

Here ya go


----------



## Kevin

This is all the link shows. :i_dunno:

[attachment=7387]


----------



## NCWoodArt

I have some wood I purchased a few years ago, it is listed as Curly Asian Satinwood. Not sure a lot of the wood I have was sold under the proper name for the wood.

Bill

http://i679.Rule #2/albums/vv160/aerocustoms/curlysatinwood031.jpg


----------



## kfuknives

Yeah, thats satinwood. I bought a bunch of it when it was cheap. Looks really nice when finished.



aerocustomsexotics said:


> I have some wood I purchased a few years ago, it is listed as Curly Asian Satinwood. Not sure a lot of the wood I have was sold under the proper name for the wood.
> 
> Bill
> 
> http://i679.Rule #2/albums/vv160/aerocustoms/curlysatinwood031.jpg


----------

